# Super Downhill - und keiner fährt ihn!



## Frankenbiker (9. Juni 2007)

Mensch Leute, in der Fränkischen gibt's echt tolle, sprich für hiesige Verhältnisse recht anspruchsvolle Downis - und die verkommen, weil sie keiner nutzt!  

Besagter Weg führt von Wolkenstein (Nähe Rödelfels im Trubachtal) zur Thosmühle (grüne Raute). Der Weg ist noch komplett fahrbar  - und das soll doch auch so bleiben. Wer in die Gegend kommt, kann ihn ja mal ausprobieren, zumal es dort noch etliche weitere Schmankerl (auch kulinarische) gibt.

Viel Spaß
M.


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Juni 2007)

Hey Frankenfahrradfahrer !!
Meinst du den Trail der ca. in Ortmitte bei einer Hofeinfahrt abzweigt  (Ende direkt an Thosmühle) mit Einstieg über ein paar Treppen? Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Ist aber nicht ganz einfach zu finden und bei Regen bzw Nässe nicht wirklich witzig!
Bin ich zum letzen mal 2006 gefahren und da lag soviel Holz vom Sturm rum, das ich so gut wie nichts fahren konnte. Ging mir zimlich auf den Sack!!
Scheint ja dann jetzt wieder zu funzen. Werde ich also mal wieder abchecken müssen, zumals in der Ecke ja noch ein paar Leckerchen gibt!!!

Salve
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo

wir sind diesen trail heuer ca. 3 mal gefahren. Bei Nässe nicht so super. Wir sind zwischen der Fischzucht und Urspring auf einem Feldweg rausgekommen. Der Trail auf der anderen Bergseite gefällt mir persönlich etwas besser Buckenreuth Richtung Thosmühle.

Tschau
Roland


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. Juni 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Frankenfahrradfahrer !!
> Meinst du den Trail der ca. in Ortmitte bei einer Hofeinfahrt abzweigt  (Ende direkt an Thosmühle) mit Einstieg über ein paar Treppen? Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Ist aber nicht ganz einfach zu finden und bei Regen bzw Nässe nicht wirklich witzig!
> Bin ich zum letzen mal 2006 gefahren und da lag soviel Holz vom Sturm rum, das ich so gut wie nichts fahren konnte. Ging mir zimlich auf den Sack!!
> Scheint ja dann jetzt wieder zu funzen. Werde ich also mal wieder abchecken müssen, zumals in der Ecke ja noch ein paar Leckerchen gibt!!!
> ...



Genau den meine ich. Bis zur "Kreuzung" ist er frei. Aber ein paar Biker würden ihn wieder so richtig freifegen!!  

Gruß M.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Juni 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Genau den meine ich. Bis zur "Kreuzung" ist er frei. Aber ein paar Biker würden ihn wieder so richtig freifegen!!
> 
> Gruß M.



Vor allem wenns sich ein paar auf die Schnauze legen!! Dann fegts besonders gut!!! Hä HÄ HÄ!! 


Sag mal Roland ist eigentlich der direkte Weg von Buckenreuth nach Thosmühle noch fahrbar? Der "neue" (erst im Wald ca. 200 m nach rechts) kommt ja mehr zwischen Thosmühle und Urspring raus. HAtte in der Ecke schon mal tierischen Ärger mit einem Bauern, weil ich einen "alten gesperrtn Trail" mal wieder testen wollte und mittem in seinem Kopfsalatbeet zum stehen kam. 

Servus
Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juni 2007)

Hi Saddamchen (Ist das dein richtiger Name ?)

Ich kenne nur den "neuen" Weg. Kannst du mal die Einfahrt vom gesperrten Trail ein wenig beschreiben. Würd mich interessieren den mal zu fahren. Im Moment ist Kopfsalatzeit und vielleicht kann mich der Bauer dann zur Straße führen.

Tschau
Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Juni 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hi Saddamchen (Ist das dein richtiger Name ?)
> 
> Ich kenne nur den "neuen" Weg. Kannst du mal die Einfahrt vom gesperrten Trail ein wenig beschreiben. Würd mich interessieren den mal zu fahren. Im Moment ist Kopfsalatzeit und vielleicht kann mich der Bauer dann zur Straße führen.
> 
> ...



Hey Roland
Ja du hast es erkannt! Saddamchen ist mein richtiger Name und Bernd nur das Pseudonym unter dem ich hier schreiben. Mein Bild ist auch echt und keine Fotomontage. Ich wurde auch nicht gehängt sondern habe das ganze nur mit meinem Freund Georg Bush inszeniert um in Ruhe mit im über die Trails der Welt zu schreddern!! 
Behalte das ganze aber für dich sonst schnappt dich die CIA!!! 

Der Trail den ich meine ging irgendwo zwischen Rödelfels und Wolkenstein ab.
War vom fahren her Schei... da das Ding scheinbar seit Jahren nicht einmal von Mäusen benutzt wurde. Der Kick kam dann auf dem Bauernhof.

Bist du der Roland aus dem Leutenbach Thread? Bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich mich auch mal anschließe. Wobei eure Startzeiten absolut an meiner Wochenendschmerzgrenze liegen. War jetzt 5 Wochen in China und muss erst mal wieder ein bischen Kondi tanken. Ist für dieses Wochenende was geplant?

Alah Akba (oder so ähnlich)

Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo Bernd

wenn ich mal in Wolkenstein bin suche ich mal ein wenig genauer vielleicht finde ich den Weg.
Ja ich bin der richtige Roland. Am Sonntag ist auf jeden Fall etwas geplant. Ich fahre so ca. 9.00 Uhr in Leutenbach los. Tour weiss ich nicht so genau mal sehen wegen deiner Kondition brauchst du dir keine großen Sorgen zu machen. 30-50-KM und 800 -1200 HM aber nicht auf Geschwindigkeit oder Zeit denn es muß Spass machen. Ich setze den Aufruf auch noch in unseren Thread. Ich kann bergab noch nicht voll fahren (Verletzung).

Also bis bald (Sonntag oder so).

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (16. Juni 2007)

Hi,

Wo gibts denn in der Fränkischen sonst noch schöne Downhills die sich mal lohnen in ner Tour einzubinden. Ich komme leider nicht sehr oft zum Fahren und dann sind wir meistens nur in der Gegend von Hummerstein, Muschelquelle und Neideck und ab und zu mal bei Pottenstein unterwegs. 
Und der Rest unserer Clique steht dann eher auf Waldautobahn und fahren am Kanaldamm entlang, macht nicht wirklich Spaß. 
Wir haben selbst mal was in Privatwald gebaut, ein paar Drops aus Holz und sowas, aber das haben ein paar Rotzer immer wieder platt gemacht. 
Bin jetzt den Trail in Wolkenstein auch mal gefahren, der macht schon Laune, ist halt bissl kurz. Hab da so eine überaus unfreundliche gestresste Hausfrau nach dem Weg gefragt. Die meinte der Weg ist gesperrt und ich soll woanders runterfahren....

Grüße


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Juni 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist halt bissl kurz.



Sind nicht alle Downis zu kurz? (zumindest in der Fränkischen)  

Gruß
M.


----------



## Schoschi (17. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Hab heut auch durch Zufall was entdeckt wo anscheinend niemand unterwegs ist. Und zwar geht von der Ruine Dietrichstein in Richtung Pretzfeld ein Trail, wenn man sich immer bergab orientiert gelangt man in einen kurvigen Hohlweg. Der hat fast Bikeparkcharakter, super Anlieger in jeder Kurve. Problem sind nur die Steine und die Äste die unterm Laub liegen. Aber wenn das aufgeräumt wäre könnte man da prima durchsurfen. Man kommt dann direkt in Lützelsdorf raus. 
Und wer was zum Springen sucht der kann mal von Störnhof in Richtung Veilbronn fahren. Bevor es auf der Straße bergab geht gehts rechts in den Wald. Einmal ein breiter Weg und ein paar Meter weiter ein Schmaler. Den schmalen Weg dann runter. Sind ein paar kleine Drops drin aber auch ein Mittelgroßer, der ist nicht ganz Ohne. Würd ich nicht ohne Protektoren springen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Juni 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hab heut auch durch Zufall was entdeckt wo anscheinend niemand unterwegs ist. Und zwar geht von der Ruine Dietrichstein in Richtung Pretzfeld ein Trail, wenn man sich immer bergab orientiert gelangt man in einen kurvigen Hohlweg. Der hat fast Bikeparkcharakter, super Anlieger in jeder Kurve. Problem sind nur die Steine und die Äste die unterm Laub liegen. Aber wenn das aufgeräumt wäre könnte man da prima durchsurfen. Man kommt dann direkt in Lützelsdorf raus.
> Und wer was zum Springen sucht der kann mal von Störnhof in Richtung Veilbronn fahren. Bevor es auf der Straße bergab geht gehts rechts in den Wald. Einmal ein breiter Weg und ein paar Meter weiter ein Schmaler. Den schmalen Weg dann runter. Sind ein paar kleine Drops drin aber auch ein Mittelgroßer, der ist nicht ganz Ohne. Würd ich nicht ohne Protektoren springen.
> 
> Grüße



genauer beschreiben, wo!  

Gruß
M.


----------



## Schoschi (18. Juni 2007)

Das muss man sich mal auf der Wanderkarte anschauen mit dem Dietrichstein. Sind von der Wallerwarte aus immer nem Rautensymbol gefolgt. Sind dann aber auch igendwo abgebogen weil wir dann nicht mehr auf den Schotterwegen bleiben wollten. Wie es vom Dietrichstein genau weiter geht kann ich jetzt nicht mehr sagen. Richtung Pretzfeld. Irgendwann kreuzt man nen breiten Weg, da einfach drüber und es geht in den Hohlweg rein und man kommt auf halber Höhe an den Obstgärten über Lützelsdorf raus. Dann gehts halt den Betonplattenweg runter bis in die Ortschaft. 

In Störnhof von Streitberg kommend einfach die Straße links abbiegen. Immer gerade aus, bis es in einen Wald den Berg runter geht. Das kann man gar nicht verfehlen.

Grüße


----------



## Jackpoint (8. Juli 2007)

Ich hab auch 2!

Beide hängen an den Mountainbike Routen um Heiligenstadt.
Die erste an Route 3. Geröllabfahrt von Volkmannsreuth nach Veilbronn.

Die zweite Abfahrt von Kalteneggolsfeld nach Tiefenstürmig ist in der Route 2 als Auffahrt eingebaut . 
Abwärts machts aber dreimal mehr Spaß! (Inkl. Bachüberquerung)

Wem's interessiert, hier eine Beschreibung der Routen:

http://www.rennradtouren.de/first/Touren/mtb/mtb1/mtb1.html


----------

